# Paul Dalton Shampoo?



## Alex L

Hi John :wave:

when are you stocking this and would you ship to NZ?

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Johnnyopolis

Now and yes.


----------



## Alex L

You're a great fella Mr Hole :thumb:

Thanks again John, I heard back from Paul and now have some on the way


----------



## davidcraggs

How much is it please as I couldn't find it on your website?


----------



## Kyle 86

davidcraggs said:


> How much is it please as I couldn't find it on your website?


£45 apparently


----------



## Pittsy

Kyle 86 said:


> £45 apparently


Wowzers :doublesho


----------



## Kyle 86

Pittsy said:


> Wowzers :doublesho


My friend just brought some so im going to pinch a bit of his


----------



## stonejedi

Kyle 86 said:


> £45 apparently












.SJ.


----------



## Pittsy

What's the dilution rate like?:thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Pittsy said:


> What's the dilution rate like?:thumb:


2000:1 I believe.


----------



## stonejedi

Spoony said:


> 2000:1 I believe.


Their are quite alot of quality shampoos with that same dilution ratio at 20% of that price,in my personal opinion that price is extortionate,and that's coming from someone who know's Paul.SJ.


----------



## Mikej857

£45 are you having a laugh, I know Paul is a well known detailer but I'm sorry that's extortion


----------



## Pittsy

Mikej857 said:


> £45 are you having a laugh, I know Paul is a well known detailer but I'm sorry that's extortion


2000-1 though Mike that's about 2p pet wash :thumb:


----------



## cossiecol

John, will there be any samples of this getting stocked or only the full size ones?


----------



## Mikej857

How many people can honestly say they measure when adding a Shampoo, if it's a new product I will but generally I'll just stick a nice glugg in the bucket and at that price it'd be empty in about 6 washes


----------



## cossiecol

Mikej857 said:


> How many people can honestly say they measure when adding a Shampoo, if it's a new product I will but generally I'll just stick a nice glugg in the bucket and at that price it'd be empty in about 6 washes


I measure all the time, the only exception is when the instructions say "3 squeezes" or something similar.


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Its £43.20 and thats before your DW discount #justsaying

I know there are other shampoos out there at a similar premium price, The PD Shampoo will make over 1100 Litres of car wash or about 50 big bucket loads.

The shampoo is also SLS free and also doesn't contain any parabans either.

You can read more about the shampoo here - http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/pd-car-care-automotive-shampoo


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Mikej857 said:


> How many people can honestly say they measure when adding a Shampoo, if it's a new product I will but generally I'll just stick a nice glugg in the bucket and at that price it'd be empty in about 6 washes





cossiecol said:


> I measure all the time, the only exception is when the instructions say "3 squeezes" or something similar.


There is a pump dispenser on the bottle, I assume this is to stop the "glug in a bucket" we are going to be trying it more this week to see how many "pumps" per wash we feel it is.


----------



## Clean and Shiny

cossiecol said:


> John, will there be any samples of this getting stocked or only the full size ones?


We only have stock of the full sized bottles, we have no samples. But I am sure we could be persuaded to do a little competition this week. :wave::thumb:


----------



## Pittsy

I imagine a pump dispenser would stop me glugging:thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

I'd be interested to hear how it performs, I'm sure being from Paul it'll be a quality product but the hefty price tag will make it a top shelf item that the weekend warrior won't consider if this is what Paul was aiming for then he's cracked it but with the market being so wide and varied there are products out there already sls free ect that don't carry that price tag


----------



## Mikej857

Pittsy said:


> I imagine a pump dispenser would stop me glugging:thumb:


At the price you'd be guarding it with your life and praying you don't spill any


----------



## Pittsy

It would be interesting to say give some to Colin to check the performance against other shampoos:thumb:


----------



## DiM3ch

Pittsy said:


> It would be interesting to say give some to Colin to check the performance against other shampoos:thumb:


Very good idea that, might make it easier to part with that amount in comparison to others. I always measure snow foam and shampoos etc before using

A competition sound like a great idea to :thumb:


----------



## Mikej857

Putting against a similar product at the lower end of the price range would be interesting.

Products from Paul were always going to cause a stir because of his reputation 

Personally using the same products on every wash makes it easier to learn what dilution ratios work for me so measuring every wash isn't necessary but each to there own I'm very much a creature of habit I know which products work for me and only ever change up the wax or qd/detailing spray elements or a wash


----------



## stonejedi

As the saying goes*"The proof of the pudding is in the eating"*,so I will hold fire with my judgement until I have given it a test run for myself,better get some overtime booked in first though.SJ.


----------



## salow3

I'm sorry but I personally woudn't dream of spending that sort of money on a car shampoo, but hey that's just me. I'd rather spend my money on Car Chem for hell of a lot less...


----------



## Alex L

Some people need to look up th meaning of extortion :thumb:


----------



## fozzy

If we get every DW member to throw a couple of quid in the pot we could almost afford a bottle for colin to test! :lol: :detailer:


----------



## nick_mcuk

Alex L said:


> Some people need to look up th meaning of extortion :thumb:


LOL and read this...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Turpin

Gotta love the audacity of the line "worlds best automotive shampoo" It must have taken a while to test ever car shampoo on the market today from all over the world  (as also stated by someone on PD's FaceBook page the other day)


----------



## Alex L

Everything is subjective though, I think Whittakers 5 times rolled is the best chocolate in the world. I haven't tried every chocolate out there though, but of the ones I have its the best.
The same could be true for this, it could be that of all the ones hes tried, hes tweaked it till its the best for him.

You just have to browse the the manufacturers section to find it full of examples of how their products are better than the rest. Who cares? 

At the end of the day, no one is forcing anyone to buy this or any other expensive product. But people still do!

No wonder no one admits to buying it as they know whats in store if they do lol.


----------



## Teufel

My favourite shampoo Zaino z7 Gas a dilution rate from 1:256 and comes in a 470ml bottle . So I need nearly 8 time as much shampoo compare to Paul dalton shampoo !
If it's as good as Z7 not that pricey but if I compare it with car Chem 1900:1 it's super expensive as I can have over 5l for less with similar dilution rate .


----------



## Mml2823

I really want to try it after all this talk about it!


----------



## A&J

Mml2823 said:


> I really want to try it after all this talk about it!


See...advertising...it doesnt even have to be good for people to buy stuff they dont need :lol:


----------



## Mml2823

A&J said:


> See...advertising...it doesnt even have to be good for people to buy stuff they dont need :lol:


I know and why can't I stop thinking that because it's so expensive that it must be awesome and I must get it!!!


----------



## Alex L

Well, its basically the same price as my other favorite shampoo Polish Angel Aqua and I'll happily pay theprice. And that needs 30ml per wash. But it has wax in it so no good for coated cars.


----------



## AndyC

It's good, smells like something the wife would use in the shower and is bloody expensive.

Will it be my go-to shampoo? Nope. Will it be an occasional girly treat for me and the car? Indeed. 

Shame that as usual people don't use a product and smash it apart regardless.


----------



## Brigham1806

AndyC said:


> It's good, smells like something the wife would use in the shower and is bloody expensive.
> 
> Will it be my go-to shampoo? Nope. Will it be an occasional girly treat for me and the car? Indeed.
> 
> Shame that as usual people don't use a product and smash it apart regardless.


Funny that as I came to the same conclusion. A great shampoo which is good for those times you want to pamper the car.










I have other favourites I will use more frequently but this has replaced my Swisswax car bath I had just finished. So on a price level it was better value.


----------



## nichol4s

Brigham1806 said:


> Funny that as I came to the same conclusion. A great shampoo which is good for those times you want to pamper the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have other favourites I will use more frequently but this has replaced my Swisswax car bath I had just finished. So on a price level it was better value.


You could clean the rim of your buckets too,


----------



## SmudgerEBT

Ok, when will you have more in stock?

Trying to cut down on my shampoo's so instead of volume I will do it via bottle size


----------



## Clean and Shiny

SmudgerEBT said:


> Ok, when will you have more in stock?
> 
> Trying to cut down on my shampoo's so instead of volume I will do it via bottle size


Hopefully next week. Just awaiting an update from Paul


----------



## SmudgerEBT

Ok.

Could you give this thread a nudge so I can check your website otherwise I will forget.

Thanks


----------



## SmudgerEBT

You not bothering with this any more?


----------

